# SX Mini Veneer Project Complete!



## Alex (20/11/15)

by redditor :dr_egenius SX Mini M, Leather Grip[S] 1 point 3 hours ago 

I got the veneer for free.99, which is nice. The pieces needed for a mod are so small that I could get probably 6-8 mods done with just one of the scrap pieces I got. Lacquer and sanding supplies were the only thing I bought, since I didn't want to try to hunt down 1500 grit in my box of sandpaper and I couldn't remember how much lacquer I had. I got a pint of spray lacquer for I think around $25, but rattle can actually has worked fine for me in the past. It's all in the prep and the wet sanding afterwards anyway lol. If you get rattle can lacquer it's probably $6-7 a can, sandpaper is probably $8-10 for good made-in-Finland wet or dry paper. All in, probably $20-30











































source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3tidam/sx_mini_veneer_project_complete/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (20/11/15)

Wow that's a beaut

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/15)

Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flash696 (8/12/15)

That looks wicked!! Hard work pays off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

